

Zeal, an offline API doc browser for Linux & Windows (like Dash on OS X) - wodow
http://zealdocs.org/

======
wodow
Discussion re an "exchange programme" for Dash docsets:
[https://github.com/jkozera/zeal/issues/1](https://github.com/jkozera/zeal/issues/1)

